

Aaron Swartz, Precocious Programmer and Internet Activist, Dies at 26 - guan
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/technology/aaron-swartz-internet-activist-dies-at-26.html

======
malandrew

      Carmen M. Ortiz, a United States attorney, pressed on, 
      saying that “stealing is stealing, whether you use a 
      computer command or a crowbar, and whether you take 
      documents, data or dollars.”
    

...or whether you steal using your prosecutorial power to take the life of a
fellow human. Ortiz should be ashamed. She stole from all of us and humanity
by driving a brilliant young man who has contributed more to society than she
ever will to take his own life. Think about all that he would have contributed
over his lifetime. He had decades left and that is all gone. She is the
biggest thief in this story.

~~~
watty
Aaron wasn't murdered, he chose to kill himself. No need to be sensational.
Who do you blame more? Aaron for getting himself in the position or Ortiz who
was doing her job?

~~~
doktrin
> _No need to be sensational. Who do you blame more? Aaron for getting himself
> in the position or Ortiz who was doing her job?_

That is naive.

Do US attorneys zealously prosecute every incident of "stealing" that appears
on their radar?

Also, "doing your job" is an abdication of responsibility and not a
justification in and of itself.

